# Specific question regarding the word "Police"



## Captain Howdy (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm in the market for two Barricade (the Transformer) police logos, but here comes the problem I may face:

1) Is it legal to have very apparent stickers stating "Police" in a vaguely badge/insignia format on any non-police vehicle?







2) I know, I know, "why would you want that?", that's not what I'm talking about, and I prolly won't bother responding. 

3) Google search has failed me, that's why I'm here :v I know there are a lot of smart cookies here - Oh yes, and I'm looking for California law specifically. I'll be continue to google search, if anyone can help!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 18, 2010)

Go ask a random cop.


----------



## Corto (Apr 18, 2010)

I dunno, if you mean like in clothing and such I can't see any problem, but if you mean like buying a big fucking sticker and sticking it to the doors of your black car then I guess you could get in trouble.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 18, 2010)

I updated the OP, the stickers are pretty big, and they would be on a truck, going behind the back wheel fenders - Not on the door, just before the brakelights on the side. 

Now I've never seen a police truck, especially not in my city, and probably not the entire county. So that's why I'm so damn curious. Even Google image searches don't really reveal any normal-sized truck. Just monster-truck sized, 18 wheelers, toys, or other irregulars. 

(Most police vehicles around here, except undercover-style, are blatantly black with white doors; have a #, like 5 antennas, that "to protect and serve", a large letter of what county they are, whether they are police or sheriff, and a large seal of the county or jurisdiction. So my truck would look absolutely NOTHING like a police vehicle. Being it's lifted, completely white, tinted windows, rims, custom hood, and billet grill, with no pusher bumper)


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d12/vc27605.htm

And here's the section 40800 it mentions

http://law.onecle.com/california/vehicle/40800.html

Only seems to mention colour, not insignia.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 18, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d12/vc27605.htm
> 
> And here's the section 40800 it mentions
> 
> ...



How the fuck did you find those :v


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 18, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> How the fuck did you find those :v



Googled "california vehicle code" :V


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 18, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Googled "california vehicle code" :V



You sly bastard.

I found this part on former law enforcement vehicles:

"and any insignia or other marking                            of the vehicle identifying it as a traffic law  enforcement                            vehicle shall be removed by the seller or  agency formerly                            using such vehicle before it shall be operated  on any                            street or highway"

But other than saying "police", it's nothing alike.

Edit: I think I found my saving grace

"The provisions of this section shall                            not apply to vehicles which are painted one  solid color"


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 18, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I'm in the market for two Barricade (the Transformer) police logos, but here comes the problem I may face:
> 
> 1) Is it legal to have very apparent stickers stating "Police" in a vaguely badge/insignia format on any non-police vehicle?
> 
> ...



If anyone _could_ help, it would be your local police department.  Go there, ask... I'm sure they'd be able to tell you just what you want to know.


----------



## Corto (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah, ask either the cops or a lawyer (if you know one, paying one just to ask this would be silly) to make sure. But it sounds like you're on the safe side.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 18, 2010)

finally was able to upload it


----------



## Bambi (Apr 18, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I'm in the market for two Barricade (the Transformer) police logos, but here comes the problem I may face:
> 
> 1) Is it legal to have very apparent stickers stating "Police" in a vaguely badge/insignia format on any non-police vehicle?
> 
> ...


Yes.

Any vehicle which looks to be disguised as or intentionally designed to look or appear like a civic vehicle, or vehicle of Law Enforcement, is illegal in pretty much every jurisdiction.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 18, 2010)

you could go to jail for impersonating a cop, your car would be impounded and (depending on state) the cops might just take your car. yes they can do that for cirtain crimes. 
If the cops take it,
1) it becomes a bait car
2) some meter maid uses it
3) gets used to train the PIT manuver
4) is given to the fire department to train with the jaws of life.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 18, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Yes.
> 
> Any vehicle which looks to be disguised as or intentionally designed to look or appear like a civic vehicle, or vehicle of Law Enforcement, is illegal in pretty much every jurisdiction.



I'm confused,  you're saying it would be legal? Because that was the question o.o


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 18, 2010)

First off laws are different from each state and there can be additional regulations from county to county or even city to city.  This is one of thous things where ignorance of the law is very much not a valid defense. The best thing you can do is either contact a lawyer in your area or perhaps talk to the people at your local DMV.


edit: Go to your city's web site they should have their ordinances listed online (the county should as well).


----------



## Bambi (Apr 19, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I'm confused,  you're saying it would be legal? Because that was the question o.o


No, it would be illegal to have a car that was designed to look like a vehicle of Law Enforcement.

You can get a ticket, court ordered to remove your vinyl, or your vehicle can be impounded (at which point you will be forced to pay for your ticket (if the magistrate doesn't waive that charge), pay for the fine and court costs, and then allowed to retrieve your vehicle assuming you pay for that.)


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm going to try to clear this up. 
Most of you are saying "it depends on local laws"
At a FEDERAL level you CAN NOT make ANY attempt to make your car look like a police, fire... Vehicle. 
If the OP puts the 'star and number' on his car similar to a cop car, then it would be ILLEGAL. 

OP would get pulled over and arrested for that.


----------



## hlfb (Apr 19, 2010)

The question is, how much time and money are you willing to spend on defending these logos in a California court of law once you are stopped and cited for them?

Any person who willfully wears, exhibits, or uses, or who
willfully makes, sells, loans, gives, or transfers to another, any
badge, insignia, emblem, device, or any label, certificate, card, or
writing, which falsely purports to be authorized for the use of one
who by law is given the authority of an officer, or member of a fire
department or a deputy state fire marshal, or which so resembles the
authorized badge, insignia, emblem, device, label, certificate, card,
or writing of an officer or member of a fire department or a deputy
state fire marshal as would deceive an ordinary reasonable person
into believing that it is authorized for use by an officer or member
of a fire department or a deputy state fire marshal, is guilty of a
misdemeanor, except that any person who makes or sells any badge
under the circumstances described in this subdivision is guilty of a
misdemeanor punishable by a fine not to exceed fifteen thousand
dollars ($15,000).


----------



## Little~Bit (Apr 19, 2010)

In every jurisdiction, it doesn't matter where you are, it's illegal to have any sort of anything on your vehicle that may make someone think you MIGHT be a cop. If a cop sees it, you'll be pulled over and questioned about it. If you can't give them what they think is a "good answer", they'll probably haul you in.

I would strongly advise against doing anything like this.

In Georgia, I know it's illegal to have any logos like that, and it's illegal to have lights (Like neon, etc..) of yellow, orange, blue, and certain shades of red. The red has to be almost pink. (Kinda silly, but it's for safety purposes. Don't want someone thinking you're an emergency response vehicle and someone dying because of it.)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 19, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> I'm going to try to clear this up.
> Most of you are saying "it depends on local laws"
> At a FEDERAL level you CAN NOT make ANY attempt to make your car look like a police, fire... Vehicle.
> If the OP puts the 'star and number' on his car similar to a cop car, then it would be ILLEGAL.
> ...



Way to totally not read the OP.


To everyone, thanks a bunch, and I'll prolly be hitting up the police station today or tomorrow, because I want to order these, but I think I'll ask the seller to change out "Police" for "Decepticon" or something normal like that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 19, 2010)

my friend has an andy griffith sticker that has the dude's heads on it and in big bold words "police" it's not illegal.


----------



## KatmanDu (Apr 19, 2010)

In Georgia, yeah, that'll get you "Impersonating law enforcement officer" on a bad day. More likely just pulled over to see who you are and told to remove it. There's a real problem around here (anywhere, really) with folks impersonating police and pulling people over.


----------



## Liam (Apr 19, 2010)

New question, 
Is buying a black Ford Crown Victoria, and painting the middle white illegal in the New England area?
Second, 
Is it illegal in said area to put in big letters "Fashion Police" and yell at pedestrians?


----------

